# How to add pictures to a post (How to Q-View)?



## walt408 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm trying to add pictures to a thread without success. How do I add Q-view?


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Try this Wiki, it should help you get some pics on your thread. If not, let us know.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format


----------

